# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Any pics from H'Oaks Hunks callender

## myvoice

:Cheer:  Could someone post copies of the pics from the new Hollyoaks hunks callender for next year??? Apparently they are on the web.

----------


## di marco

do you know which site theyre meant to be on?

----------


## luna_lovegood

ooh i'd love to see the pics, anyone find them yet?

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

ive seen a few in last weeks inside soap,it had a pictres of the ones who play joe,jake & justin in. they lookd quiet good.

----------


## myvoice

Any chance someone could post them??? Apparently they are on fmf if that means anything to anyone??? I just don't know where to look!!!

----------


## di marco

id like to see them too!  :Big Grin:

----------


## myvoice

Especially of Chris Fountain or Marcus Patric   :Wub:  Yummy!!!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## di marco

> Especially of Chris Fountain or Marcus Patric   Yummy!!!


yep i agree with that!  :Big Grin:

----------


## myvoice

According to a friend on another board the Chris Fountain one is really HOT!!!! Gotta see it.   :Thumbsup:  By the way don't know if I'm allowed to post the address but his website has some really   :Bow:  NICE  :Bow:  pics of him on it!!!

----------


## di marco

> According to a friend on another board the Chris Fountain one is really HOT!!!! Gotta see it.   By the way don't know if I'm allowed to post the address but his website has some really   NICE  pics of him on it!!!


dont think youre allowed to post the address, but ive seen some of the pics on there, the marcus patric site has loads of fit pics too!  :Big Grin:

----------


## myvoice

Marcus has lovely eyes!!! They are just beautiful!!!

----------


## emma_strange

Mmm I like Jake

----------


## kirsty_g

and me

----------


## myvoice

Still no pics??? Apart from the front cover???

----------

